

Photograph of light as both a particle and wave - Practicality
http://actu.epfl.ch/news/the-first-ever-photograph-of-light-as-both-a-parti/

======
hodwik
"Photograph" light?

Photons are bosons, thus they don't interact, right? So you can't bounce light
off of light to photograph it?

Edit: Okay, so I was being pedantic.

Anyway, if the wave is propagating through a wire, and waves have duration,
then aren't you really capturing a picture of a wire propagating an old wave,
and a new set of photons acting as particles?

That's like taking a picture of a boiling pot of water and saying you got a
picture of water simultaneously as a liquid and a gas, because there is liquid
water in the pot and steam rising off of it.

------
Practicality
I am trying to figure out if the image in the link is actually the resulting
photograph. The reason I mention it is the published paper in Nature does not
contain it:
[http://www.nature.com/ncomms/2015/150302/ncomms7407/full/nco...](http://www.nature.com/ncomms/2015/150302/ncomms7407/full/ncomms7407.html)

It also seems to not be light, but something similar.

------
sctb
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9131758](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9131758)

------
swah
The camera has be the interesting part.

